# battery selector switch on Elektroblock 263-5?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Hi, we are newbies, never had a motorhome before, just bought used 2005 Adria Twin, still working everything out before we use it (hopefully next week). Problem is this:
The dealer put in a new gel leisure battery (the old one was acid).Both the Adria booklet and the Elektroblock user manual say if you change the battery type, you must reset a switch "on the back of the Elektroblock". Our EBL is set in a wooden panel, cannot access the back, unless we remove the whole unit (4 screws), and we are a bit wary of doing this, in case we damage any connections. I don't understand why this switch isn't on the front of the unit. Any help or advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if what you are looking at is the control panel which is remote from the Electroblok. The Electroblok is usually under a seat just screwed to a bulkhead, the connections and fuses should be visible, Alan.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, erneboy, I'm sure I must sound really dim, but all this is new to us! I'll have a look to see if I can find the actual Elektroblock when hubby brings the van home - he's taken it for a service today.

Mind you, we have looked under the fixed double bed (the only place to hide things in our van, the passenger seat just has the water tank under it). The only electrical stuff we have found is the control panel, fixed in a wooden panel. There is a cupboard net to this, where you can see a couple of switches (I assumed this was the side of the Elektroblock), but neither of these switches is for changing battery type.

i might have to email the guy in Schaudt again (last time, it was to get a user manual in English). They don't make life easy, do they?

thanks again


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Electroblok is usually inside the van fairly close to where your mains lead comes in from the outside van as it goes straight to it, Alan.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
You'll see it here:-

www.schaudt-gmbh.de/uploads/media/Schaudt07_GB.pdf


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure where it is on a 2005 twin, but on a 2007 model it is next to the battery under head of the bed. We upgraded ours to 2x 86AH batteries.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, and thanks, BillCreer for the link. This shows that the EBL 263-5 has integrated control panel - i.e. to get to the battery setting switch, we do indeed have to undo the screws on the control panel and pull the unit out. A totally stupid arrangement, IMHO, and goodness knows what we do if we need to change a fuse! We'll just have to unscrew the unit and pull it out, and hope we don't pull any wires out.

I think there's also another problem. Presumably, the reason for the switch is that an acid battery charges differently from a gel battery. But connecting to the mains is supposed to charge both the van battery and the leisure battery. The leisure battery is gel, but I doubt very much if the van battery is, so surely there's a problem whichever way we set the battery setting switch?

This whole thing is driving me mad. I was so excited about our first motorhome, but now I'm beginning to wish we'd bought a tent!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops, sorry, I didn't know there was an integrated one, sounds inconvenient, Alan.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi and welome

Your dealer may well have already been switched to Gel battery setting, if they are worth anything then they should have done so already when fitting the Gel battery.

It does make a difference to how the battery takes on charge so is important that it is done, a quick call to the dealer may confirm, but failing that take the 4 retaining screws out and that then should allow you to access the front panel, there is usually a surplus of cable to allow movement and easier access, it is an exercise worth doing now whilst in the comfort of your drive etc, move the battery type selector to Gel and that should be all you need to do.

A lot of these controllers etc live under the front seats or below sofas etc so very rarely easy to access, but it is important that they travel securely hence the way they fix these items


Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Although I have an older model of electroblok I do have GEL leisure batteries and lead acid engine battery. The selector on my electroblok is only referring to the GEL.
Whatever you do you can't damage the lead acid because GELS require a lower charging rate and that is what you are switching too.
The LAs will look after themselves.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Many thanks to all who replied about this problem. We will be using the motorhome for our first trip on 28 May (Hubby retires on the 27th - yippee!), and our first stop will be Dave Newell in Telford, about an hour's drive away from us. He's going to fit a Schaudt OVP01 power surge protector, and he will change the battery selector switch at the same time. We are not going to connect to the mains until after he has done this, so hopefully having the switch in the wrong position for 1 hour's drive before it is changed won't do any harm?

If anybody knows different, please let me know!

Feeling more confident now, and excitement coming back! On 28th we are going to Colchester to spend weekend with son no.3 and family (granddaughter no.4's second birthday), then plan to spend a few days on Suffolk coast, then either up to Northumberland or down to Dorset (depending on the weather!)


----------

